

Ask YC:  How to avoid trademark infringement with domain names? - amichail

What sort of precautions should I take to avoid trademark infringement when coming up with a domain name?<p>Do I need to search trademark databases in many countries?  If so, how?<p>Also, if a multi-word name contains a word that is trademarked, then is that a problem generally? What if the trademarked word is commonly used
outside the scope of the company that owns the trademark but still in the same field?
======
noodle
do your best to not register a domain name that is a specific trademark.

other than that, you're probably going to be in the clear, especially if you
can prove the domain name is relavent to your own business name. you'll find
that US trademarked words are used in other countries' TLDs for other
businesses.

